# Cysititis when stimming



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

I am currently stimming - lining at 5.4 at moment.  Am on 10mg of progynova a day.  I have today started having cystitis.  Is it safe to take a sachet to help?

Many thanks  Ax


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aikybeats,

Drink plenty fluids (but you will be anyway cos of stimms  ) shouldn't be a problem to take a sachet of cystitis remedy. You buy various ones from your local Pharmacy. Do go and see your GP though if it doesn't clear as you may need a short course of antibiotics and better to have that during stimms rather than 2ww.

Maz x


----------

